# JD 2955 linkage question



## Davehartman99 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have an issue where the tractor will shift into 4 low but I can’t move into the 4 high, it is stuck in the center. There are two levers and the left engages for 4 low but the right won’t To 4 high. JD said it was a transmission issue and stuck in a gear so they wanted to take the cab off and crack open the tranny for like $6k without any idea of the problem so that was the starting price just diagnose it. BS. I am fairly certain it is the linkages. There is a bunch of springs and balls with set screws in the linkage before it goes into the tranny in some box under the cab. I assume that box is full of fluid of some type? Maybe someone on here knows. I heard that the problem could be the balls are corroded or fell apart and it is blocking the four high lever from engaging. It isn’t the tranny because I can change gears in 4 low forward and reverse. So the question is how hard is it to change those balls and springs out? Do they just fall out when you take the set screws off or do you need a magnet from the top? Anyone out here think it might not be the balls and springs but some other part of the linkage instead? When I first got the tractor it would stick when I put it in 4 high but now it just won’t move at all into the 4 high gears. I am open to ideas or anything else that can help fix this. The tractor is a JD 2955 With a cab. 100 hp. Any ideas are appreciated. The JD diagram from parts is useless. It shows the balls and set screws and springs but nothing about how they fit or how to get to them.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Shifter shafts that have detent balls/springs with forks are located in trans case. I don't remember any box but it's been many yrs since I've been close to a JD utility tractor of that vintage with a cab. I suggest you acquire JD tech manuals # TM4436 & TM4439. My guess is a synchronizer has failed or shift rail detent ball or spring is the problem


----------

